# [solved] Probleme mit USB 2.0 Massenspeicher

## monophase

Hi,

hab ein Problem mit  meinem Nforce2 Board und USB 2.0 Massenspeicher. Mounten und Zugriff auf die Geräte klappt alles problemlos.

Das Problem ist,  sobald von diesen Geräten größere Daten (länger als 10 Sekunden Transfer) gelesen oder geschrieben werden, hängt sich das USB Device auf und lässt sich auch nicht mehr unmounten, bzw bei einem Reboot-Versuch hängt sich dann der komplette Rechner auf. Aus sämtlichen Logs ist leider nichts brauchbares, bzw. gar nichts zu entnehmen.

Ich habe den Kernel ohne EHCI gebaut und die Geräte nur mit OHCI betrieben, da funktioniert alles.

Meine Lösungsversuche bisher:

Verschiedene Kernel in unterschiedlicher Konfiguration probiert: 2.6.12- 2.6.15, Standard Kernel, GentooSources usw, ohne Erfolg.

USB komplett als Module gebaut, OHCI und EHCI einzeln als Module gebaut, ohne Erfolg.

Unterschiedliche Versionen von udev und hotplug probiert, ohne Erfolg.

Die Laufwerke unterschiedlich partitioniert und formatiert mit  ext2/3, reiser, fat und ntfs, ohne Erfolg.

Um ein Hardwaredefekt auszuschließen hab ich dann noch mit WinXP und Knoppix getestet, dort läuft USB 2.0 ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder sogar ne Lösung dafür? Im Netz ist zu dem Problem leider nichts brauchbares zu finden.

Ich will jetzt nicht gleich meine komplette dmesg etc. hier mit reinposten. Wenn etwas benötigt wird, bitte mal melden.

DankeLast edited by monophase on Wed Feb 15, 2006 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Es wird Dir nicht unmittelbar helfen aber ich habe genau diese Problem mit älteren Kerneln <= 2.6.7 gehabt. UHCI funktionierte, EHCI nicht. Stattdessen totaler Hänger. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es sich hier um ein spezifischen Problem mit dem Device handelt, Probier mal ein anderes USB2.0 Gerät aus ob das auch hängenbleibt.

Erdie

----------

## monophase

Nein, passiert nur bei Massenspeicher. Mein Drucker und Scanner (beide USB 2.0) funzen ohne Probleme.

----------

## papahuhn

Hängt sich das Device auf und bleibt unbenutzbar? Wenn ich bei mir nämlich Sachen von meinem USB-Stick ziehe, dann gibt es auch regelmäßig Hänger. Die Übertragung wird angehalten, was ich an der Fortschrittsanzeige und am LED des Sticks sehe. Nach ca. 30 Sekunden geht es aber weiter. Vielleicht hast du nur nicht lange genug gewartet?

----------

## SvenFischer

ich habe auch ein NFORCE2:

hier meine kernel Konfiguration, mit der ich bereits mehrer USB2-HDDs am laufen hatte:

```
#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

```

----------

## monophase

Meine sieht auch so aus. Aber UHCI ist doch überflüssig bei deiner. Der Nforce2 nimmt doch die OHCI Treiber.

----------

## Erdie

Ich meinte auch Du solltest ein anderes Gerät ausprobieren, das sich auch als Massenspeicher anmeldet. Leider ist Massenspeicher nicht gleich Massenspeicher, auch wenn es so sein sollte. Die Geräte verwenden verschiedene Chipsätze etc und es kann bei einem zu Timingproblemen kommen beim anderen nicht. Wenn Du noch ein 2. Gerät hast, daß sich auch als Massenspeicher indentifziert, problier es mal aus. Bei mir war es damals so, daß eine Festplatte sich aufgehängt hat, und ein anderer USB2.0 Stick hat funktioniert.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## monophase

Ich habe probiert...

LG X-Tick USB Stick

SanDisk USB Stick

2,5" Hitachi Platte in einem Revoltec Gehäuse

Externe Platte von Medion und Trekstor

einen einfachen ide2usb Adapter für 3,5" Platten

bei allen das selbe Problem

----------

## Pegasus87

Weiß nicht genau, obs hilft:

Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass meine USB 2.0 Platte in /dev/ub/a usw. gezeigt wurde, dadurch wurde der Zugriff auf die Platte stark eingeschränkt, ging alles verdamt langsam, hat sich jedoch nicht "aufgehängt". Lösung war, SCSI Module in den Kernel zu bringen, damit die Partitionen als /dev/sdaX zu finden sind, dadurch bekam ich volle Übertragungsleistung.

----------

## monophase

SCSI Support ist an und die Geräte werden als /dev/sdaX gemountet. So funktioniert ja auch alles, nur sobald längerer Transfer läuft, hängt sich USB auf.

----------

## monophase

Ich hab weiter probiert und mit dem 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 bekomme ich nun zumindest ne dmesg Meldung, dass das Device resetet wird.

usb 1-2: reset high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Das Problem scheint wohl öfters aufzutreten, ich find nur keine Lösung dazu   :Sad: 

----------

## tuam

Wie erkennt der Kernel beim Booten das Gerät? Was sagt lspci dazu? Ich hab hier auch eine inkompatible Karte rumfliegen, bei der anfänglich immer alles gut aussah...

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## monophase

Wird alles ordnungsgemäß erkannt, ich kann ja auch ohne Probleme drauf zugreifen. Reset kommt immer erst nach längerem Transfer.

----------

## monophase

Ich hab das Problem nun endlich lösen können.

In meinem BIOS gibt es eine Einstellung, die sich USB Perf Mode nennt,

die hab ich von High auf Optimal gestellt und jetzt geht jeglicher Transfer ohne Reset.

Keine Ahnung, warum das nur bei Gentoo Probleme machte, unter anderen Distris ging es auch so.

----------

